# Holiday Park Resort changes



## Tacoma (May 25, 2021)

Just received a letter today about upcoming changes to our timeshares at Holiday Park. We have owned an EOY since 2007 I believe. We love our unit as it fronts onto the small lake and we can watch the highway traffic across the lake as well. I am glad they are being proactive but they are consolidating units, meaning many people will end up moving into the few units of that size that they will keep. We would not like to be in a unit in the middle of the resort with no view. Also our 2 bedroom unit also has a den which has in the past effetively served as a 3rd bedroom without having to sleep guests on the pull out couches. That means people can get up and go to bed at different times which we like. They also said they anticipate fees will have to go up. This is the first year that fees have gone over the $800 Canadian mark. Since we split this with another family it is great value. They also mention that people can reliquish their time at no cost. We will have to wait and see what the outcome is.

Joan


----------



## travel maniac (May 26, 2021)

Thanks for the update. Are your MF of C$800 every year although your ownership is EOY?


----------



## Tacoma (May 26, 2021)

No just passed the $800 for the first time this year. We only pay on the years that we go. For reference my maintenance fees on my one bedroom at the grand okanagan right downtown are around $1500 ($750 per year)plus a $95 parking fee.


----------



## moonstone (Jul 2, 2021)

posted in wrong section  -see Carriage Hills post


----------



## Nory (Jul 27, 2021)

We were there in May and had the size of unit you describe. We backed on grass with aspen trees and beautiful gardens maintained by the full time owners. We believe the full time owner units were previously timeshare. The unit was dated but clean and in good repair. Enjoyed our stay. They must be downsizing the timeshare to deal with older owners who no longer want to own. We were in building 10 and surrounded by permanent full time owners. The lady next door brought me flowers from her garden. Nice!


----------



## Tacoma (Jul 28, 2021)

You were 4 buildings over from our unit. In my eyes it is the best location in the park. You are correct though I should have said we back onto the little lake. The front is not nearly as nice. Our building is called Romantic View which is appropriate.


----------

